# Battery Disconnect



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

My last tt had a battery disconnect switch that was a small plunger type of a swith that was located on the frame. One click and all of the battery power to the trailer was cut off and the battery went into a storage mode. I want to add a similar switch to my Outback. I have purchased a battery disconnect from a company called Intellitec, www.intellitecsve.com. It consists of a relay swicth and a panel that gets mounted inside the coach. It looks like a simple installation that uses a plug in module to the back of the panel and color coded wires that go to the clearly marked relay switch. However, since the Outback has a covered chassis, I am not sure about how to get the wire up through the wall. I want to mount the panel where the light swiches are located since there is aceess to the in-between wall space at this location. Any ideas would be appreciated. Yes I know about the blade type of disconnect that attaches to the battery, but with this setup it insures that there is only minimal storage drain and there is a gauge to tell you the voltage.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tom on the 28RSS you should be able to fish wires from either the underside of the camper up into the wardrobe closet, or the storage compartment. There is a black box inside the storage cabinet that houses the back of the light switches so you should be able to mount it even with the switches pretty easily. I could see running wires several places from the underside once you remove the edge of the camper belly. Make sure you seal everything well since you do risk some potential of voiding the warranty once you drill into the floor or walls. Just be careful and seal everything from the elements.


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

I currently only have 1 battery on board and have been thinking about adding a second one. When I do, I think I am going to add a cut off switch similar to the one pictured below. It allows you to use 1 or the other battery, both batteries, or disconnect both batteries entirely. A friend of mine installed one just like it on his trailer last year, and it has worked out very well for him.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Tom, I am not that famiular with the floor plan but from what Y-guy says about the black box sounds good. Is there any way to drill between the frame and outside wall so you do not have to remove the bottom and if you drill and put the wires in a corner you could cover them with a piece of paneling at a 45 angel, then use wire tyes and follow the gas line to the battieries. Kirk


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I went with a simple solution: I bought one of those keyed racecar-type battery disconnects, and mounted it in one of the battery boxes at the ground connection(I have 2 6v wired in series). When you remove the key (actually a red plastic thingey), it cuts the ground. It's up under the propane shroud, but reachable from underneath if you don't feel like taking that off.

If you mount any switch in a battery box, make sure there's adequate room between the battery and the post terminals. I also made a wooden spacer to ensure that the battery wouldn't contact the posts and punch a hole through the battery itself.

By the way, the battery box is vented, so I don't *think* any buildup of gasses would pose an explosion hazard, but as I type this I'm beginning to have second thoughts. . .







Maybe it would be better to mount it on a frame rail!


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks everybondy for the help, I feel a lot more confident about attempting this project. Ill let you know how it comes out.


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

I have a setup like KIP (2 x 6V's in series) and use the marine "key" style battery disconnect. I mounted it on an extension I added onto the frame rail beside the right battery. It's bolted onto the frame and very stable while still easy to access.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Bit the bullet today & wandered into the closest CW. Among other things I bought a WirthCo Top Mount battery disconnect. Now that I'm looking at it I'm wondering if it will fit with the cover on the battery. Anyone else tried this particular item? I have a pic of it but I'm not sure how to attach it here. Thanks in advance for your help.

TM4


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Howdy All,

Well I was able to install the battery disconnect from Intellitec myself. It was not all that difficult. I used the included template to cut the mounting hole for the swicth just above the existing light switches at the door. I fished the wire down through the closet and drilled a small hole in the floor. The wire goes to a relay that I bolted to the frame near the battery. A few simple connections and some seleant work around the hole and done.







.

I can now stand inside the camper and disconnect all of the power. Since the switch is inside this provides some security since the electric jack is now shut off. Also there is no drain on the batteries. When the switch is on there is a digital read out that gives the actual voltage at the battery.

Works good and was a fairly simple mod.

Tom sunny


----------



## Camperjack (Mar 24, 2004)

We just purchased the Perko battery switch (picture is there on one of the replies to this posting...) I had it installed by an auto electric repair shop - they did a great job. He installed it on the driver's side on the frame just rear of the battery - very convenient... It's an indoor/outdoor switch so no cover required. This will be great - we carry two batteries - last trip, one went down so I had to swop batteries - now I just hit the switch - life is good... Convenient too when you arrive home and want to kill the batteries. Well worth it in my book... action


----------

